# AMSOIL?



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> I have been running AMSOIL on my truck and 4-stroke engines.....so far excellent oil.
> 
> Have u tried on 2-stokes mix oil?
> 
> How it that go?



I would also like to know since I considered stocking it at the Skiff Shop. I use the lower unit synthetic but in the past couple of years have not had a motor long enough to make the switch and try it for myself. I'm anal about breaking in a running with the manufactures recommended oil.  I do believe the Amsoil does out perform the OEM and the reason for my interest.

Anybody here use it with a motor say over 500 hours but preferably more than 2000? :-/

Thx,
CR/TSS


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Shinner Killer in Miami has been running it for sometime and I have been thinking about it myself since my motor is just past the brake in. Lets hope Joel pops in and lets us know what he has found out.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Which oil would you use? HP Injector or Saber Outboard?


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

> Shinner Killer in Miami has been running it for sometime and I have been thinking about it myself since my motor is just past the brake in. Lets hope Joel pops in and lets us know what he has found out.


I've been using Mercury oil on all my mercs. The only 2 people I know that have used it is Joe Wellbourne and Comerpluming. I will continue using the same oil, why change if it aint broken don't fix it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Shinner Killer in Miami has been running it for sometime and I have been thinking about it myself since my motor is just past the brake in. Lets hope Joel pops in and lets us know what he has found out.
> 
> 
> I've been using Mercury oil on all my mercs. The only 2 people I know that have used it is Joe Wellbourne and Comerpluming. I will continue using the same oil, why change if it aint broken don't fix it.


my error thought I spotted an amsoil sticker on his truck...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

My family has been running the penzoil synthetic blend since 98 then my my dad got his 4 stroke in Febuary so now i am continuing the tradition it is pretty good stuff i have not issues with it and the good ole merc 2 stroke seems not to smoke as much as it did with the original cheap walmart oil that was in the first tank i ran through it that was with the motor. Before my dad got his 4strks he had twin 250 efi mercs and for 3 years ran nothing but penzoil through and i think i saw them smoke maybe once. And it is only 4 bucks a quart lol.


Alex


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> My family has been running the penzoil synthetic blend since 98 then my my dad got his 4 stroke in Febuary so now i am continuing the tradition it is pretty good stuff i have not issues with it and the good ole merc 2 stroke seems not to smoke as much as it did with the original cheap walmart oil that was in the first tank i ran through it that was with the motor. Before my dad got his 4strks he had twin 250 efi mercs and for 3 years ran nothing but penzoil through and i think i saw them smoke maybe once. And it is only 4 bucks a quart lol.
> 
> 
> Alex



I agree with you, I had been running this kind of oil for years!!!! I always use zoil and silver for years and no plms at all!

I'm just curious about AMSOIL on 2-smoke engines. I had AMSOIL on my 60hp merc efi 4-stroke, 9.9 merc 4-stroke, and I'm just breakin this little 3.5 merc 4-stroke I just bought and want to run it with AMSOIL. My 15hp yami 2-smoke wants to eat AMSOIL but I'm not sure it's safe for it????.......lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

> > My family has been running the penzoil synthetic blend since 98 then my my dad got his 4 stroke in Febuary so now i am continuing the tradition it is pretty good stuff i have not issues with it and the good ole merc 2 stroke seems not to smoke as much as it did with the original cheap walmart oil that was in the first tank i ran through it that was with the motor. Before my dad got his 4strks he had twin 250 efi mercs and for 3 years ran nothing but penzoil through and i think i saw them smoke maybe once. And it is only 4 bucks a quart lol.
> >
> >
> > Alex
> ...


Last data I saw on this was JW who I think stated he was running 128:1 on a 2 smoke Merc 15. But I'm pretty sure when he sold the boat he stated the motor had approx 50 hours and that's not long enough IMHO.

I'm still breaking in a 25 2 smoke Yami @ 25:1 w/ Yamalube and it really doesn't like it. So bad that I'm unsure of my prop test data and may only consider it a partial till after 10 hours. Maybe test data w/ Yamalube vs Amsoil at that point would be interesting. I feel like the Copperhead performs better with PT prop I'm using and if Amsoil brings the same, we might get some really good number out the rig. 

BTW - for Mercs, I always used Opti oil since I bought in bulk and it actually was cheaper than the "quicksilver" at that point.  Besides, I love the smell of an Opti early in the morning. ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > My family has been running the penzoil synthetic blend since 98 then my my dad got his 4 stroke in Febuary so now i am continuing the tradition it is pretty good stuff i have not issues with it and the good ole merc 2 stroke seems not to smoke as much as it did with the original cheap walmart oil that was in the first tank i ran through it that was with the motor. Before my dad got his 4strks he had twin 250 efi mercs and for 3 years ran nothing but penzoil through and i think i saw them smoke maybe once. And it is only 4 bucks a quart lol.
> > >
> > >
> > > Alex
> ...


1. I dont know how to measure exactly 128:1 ratio in 3 gallons gas tank on my 15hp yami-stroke, so i guess 1oz of AMSOIL into 3 gallons of gas tank should be fine.

2. 25:1 breakin in for 25hp yami-stroke is too much oil IMHO, that;s why the motor coughing too much oil........my best experienced for yamaha 2-strokes for breaking in oil is 50:1 raito oil and it's breaking in alot better than 25:1.          50:1(recommmend oil break-in)


of course Captnron......... I love to smell that 2-smoke in the morning which I miss 2-strpkes in the past compared I miss twin 250 yami OX66's saltwater series....god i love this motoer and wish they still making them OX66's


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> > > > My family has been running the penzoil synthetic blend since 98 then my my dad got his 4 stroke in Febuary so now i am continuing the tradition it is pretty good stuff i have not issues with it and the good ole merc 2 stroke seems not to smoke as much as it did with the original cheap walmart oil that was in the first tank i ran through it that was with the motor. Before my dad got his 4strks he had twin 250 efi mercs and for 3 years ran nothing but penzoil through and i think i saw them smoke maybe once. And it is only 4 bucks a quart lol.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Alex
> ...


Yeah, but Yami also recommends running it @ 100:1 after break in : Oil and plugs are cheap, I'm running @ 50:1.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I do not have enough time on my motor to switch to Amsoil yet ...

but when I do will Probibly run Saber Outboard @50:1

Dave


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I dont know how to measure exactly 128:1 ratio in 3 gallons gas tank


128:1 is 1oz of oil per gallon of gas. 3oz per 3 gallon tank.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > I dont know how to measure exactly 128:1 ratio in 3 gallons gas tank
> 
> 
> 128:1 is 1oz of oil per gallon of gas. 3oz per 3 gallon tank.


thanks, I already knew it when I bought a marine AMSOIL for my new yamaha 15hp 2-stroke 15 hours on it......so I'm gotta see how it goes next weekend.......why not????? ;D


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ive been running the amsoil saber since i bought the outboard. it has a few hours on her and so far so good. i usually run 80:1, unless i know i will be dogging it, then it gets 50:1. CR, what the normal compression on these 25 mercs?


----------

